# The Official Leg Challenge BITCH Thread



## butterfly (May 30, 2003)

Did you have a great workout and now you are _really_ sore... here's the place to bitch about it!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Did you have a great workout and now you are _really_ sore... here's the place to bitch about it!!!



OK, I have a bitch. I have been waiting patiently for the pre leg pics and have seen nothing yet


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: The Official Leg Challenge BITCH Thread*



> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> OK, I have a bitch. I have been waiting patiently for the pre leg pics and have seen nothing yet


Patience man, patience


----------



## craig777 (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: The Official Leg Challenge BITCH Thread*



> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Patience man, patience


----------



## spire (May 30, 2003)

I'm gonna bitch beacuse I don't have a camera to give you guys a before and after pic! (I'm in this more for strength and endurance anyways, nicer legs would just be a perk)


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2003)

Whatever works for you Spire!!!

You going to start a thread and post your 1st workout???


----------



## spire (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Whatever works for you Spire!!!
> 
> You going to start a thread and post your 1st workout???



I sure will, I'm just out of town at the moment, and the workout log is sitting on my desk at home. I will as soon as I get back, promise!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 2, 2003)

Damn, my legs are already sore  and it's only going to be worse tomorrow


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 2, 2003)

my sentiments exactly.  not even 24 hours and i'm sore.  i think it's gonna be bad.....

and while i'm bitchin' - i forgot how hard the 100 squats were.  i mean i knew it was hard but i didn't remember just HOW hard until yesterday.  i'm already telling myself - 3 more times.  just 3 more times....


----------



## butterfly (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 3 more times.  just 3 more times....


Thank goodness!!!  

You know what hurts the most is trying to sit on the toilet... and then trying to get up again


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2003)

Now my butt hurts too


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm actually feeling a bit better today


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 5, 2003)

me to.  wednesday i started to feel better.

 i thought that meant i wouldn't be sore by today.  wrong.  it's not terrible - but not really any different than yesterday.  (still hurts but i'm not dying).

i guess it goes like this:
sunday - nearly die getting through the workout
monday - legs kill
tuesday - legs kill
wednesday - legs hurt
thursday - legs hurt
friday - legs sore (i'm predicting)
sat - legs fine
sunday - do it again


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm wondering if stretching would help ...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2003)

That's about right for me too NG!!!

NT - I find stretching helps... but nothing helps when you sit in front of a computer for hours and only get up to go to the bathroom or get food out of the fridge


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 5, 2003)

it's a painful walk to the bathroom ... I find with all the water I drink, the number of times I get to go should be considered a workout.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2003)

AMEN!!!


----------



## spire (Jun 5, 2003)

You guys didn't have to mow a lawn the day after the work out! Now that was a bit painful


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

> 1 1/4 lying leg curl
> 70x8
> 70x8
> 70x7
> 70x7


Damn Butterfly, thats quite impressive!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2003)

Why thank you Jodi!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 11, 2003)

Where are all of the leg challenge people? Not too many writing!! Common guys...for this to work - we have to post AND support the others.

BTW BF...you have done a great job.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2003)

Thanks Buff!!!  I appreciate that!

Now get your tight little ass to the gym


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Now get your tight little ass to the gym



You haven't met me have you? he he he he lmao 
 There is NOTHING little about my ass he he he I would say its my "biggest" attribute lmao I am working on it though. It used to fit into a size 24 now it fits an 8-10...not small but definitely smaller


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2003)

How tall are you?  Cause I'd say a size 8-10 is perfect!  You don't want to be skin and bones... nothing attractive about that in my book!


----------



## spire (Jun 11, 2003)

I think I definitly qualify as skin an bones : 6' 1, 157lbs, 31 waist and 36 chest. As a cyclist we tend to be bottom heavy too


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 11, 2003)

k...can we bitch about lack of pain?  i upped the weights on everything and getting through the workout Sunday was hard as hell.  but i'm not in pain and wasn't yesterday or Monday either.

first time hurt too much.  now i'm bothered that it doesn't hurt!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2003)

Don't worry about it NG.  I remember the same thing happened last go around.

It's still working even though you don't have the pain.  Wait til Phase II, Week 1... you'll be hurting all over again


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 11, 2003)

thanks butterfly.  i was starting to wonder.  on the one hand i know i really did bust my ass/legs sunday but on the other i was thinking i'd be less sore but not unsore.

you're right - there'll be plenty of pain to come.  

speaking of - is the 1st phase the hardest to get through in terms of just being exhausting in the gym?  is there anything up ahead that's as hard as the 100 squats?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2003)

Doc Harrison said I should be weight free for a week due to a pulled back muscle.  It's killing me ... but I'll be week behind on the challenge, but I will be back at the weights Monday, Tuesday for legs.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> How tall are you?  Cause I'd say a size 8-10 is perfect!  You don't want to be skin and bones... nothing attractive about that in my book!




I am only 5' 3"...too short to be 160...I need to lose some, but I am so much better now than I was.  

Thanks.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey leg challengers.................I'm sorry I'm not going to be able to do this, every time I read in here, I get excited and really want to and almost feel like I can but in the end I would only be hurting myself, physically I am just not ready for this, so I wish you all well and hopefully by the time things calm down with my body(lupus), another challenge will be going on...........good luck 


Copy & paste from my journal, hey B, if you need to, you can have Prince delete my thread, that's your choice..........


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2003)

I don't see a reason to delete this thread... when your ready, it'll be here for you!

Take care sweetie!!!


----------



## katie64 (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I don't see a reason to delete this thread... when your ready, it'll be here for you!
> 
> Take care sweetie!!!


Thanks sweetheart, your wonderful


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2003)

OK ... I've been sidelined with some sort of injury around my knee area.  Last Thursday evening, a friend and I went out to play some frisbee at the park.  While running around, I felt a pain in my leg just below my knee.  As per usual, I didn't think much of it.  As we were taking a break and sipping a cold one, I took a step and felt a sharp pain in the knee ... so sharp that I fell (not spilling the cold one) to the ground.  Stayed grounded for a bit and then got up.  Although I could feel the pain still, we continued to walk around the park.  The next morning, I could barely walk.  Took it easy at work and Saturday was much the same.  When to the doctor and he really couldn't find anything wrong.  In fact, he said some weight training would be good for the injury.  So this morning, while waiting for my eggs and oatmeal to warm up, I thought I'd ty a squat just with my body weight ... on try # 2, that pain came back.  What was that doc smoking.  I'm going to the gym tonight and see what is what.  I doubt I'll be able to do the challenge, but I certainly won't quit if I can still do lighter weights.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

At least you didn't hurt yourself stretching this time


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2003)

I'll have you know that was after my heaviest back work ever.


----------



## Brad140 (Jun 20, 2003)

I did two of these leg workouts,there not to bad but I've had worse pain


----------



## butterfly (Jun 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Brad140 *_
> I did two of these leg workouts,there not to bad but I've had worse pain


Why don't you start a journal and post your workouts???


----------



## Brad140 (Jun 20, 2003)

Probably since I've been too tired,this workout has made me just exhausted not to sore but exhausted...But hey DOMS doesen't mean shit right?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2003)

My hams have been really sore this time!  I suppose that's a good thing though


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm going to try squats tonight ... hopefully I won't snap my leg ..


----------

